# Snubber y varistor



## karuth2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Tengo la siguiente duda,

Cuando decidimos incorporar una red snubber o un varistor para proteger los contactos de un relé cuando tenemos que conmutar cargas inductivas, donde debemos colocarlas:

1- en paralelo con la carga?
2- en paralelo con el contacto?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 29, 2007)

Esto es a mi gusto

Varistor en paralelo con la carga.
Snubber en paralelo con los contactos.

Si coloco el varistor (Que suele ponerce en cortocircuito ante reiterados "Disparos" en paralelo con los contactos se me ha dado el caso que "Puentea" al relee y la carga se mantiene energizada incluso con el relee abierto.
Si lo coloco en paralelo con la carga proteje a esta y al relee de picos de tension y en caso de cortocircuito quema al fusible.

Saludos


----------

